# End Stage Liver disease



## Gemini18 (May 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me when you have a dx of:

Hepatic Encephalopathy
End stage liver disease 
Hepatitis C.

Would you use code 572.8 only or 572.2, and 070.70?


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 18, 2009)

hi i would sugggest to code 572.8 and 070.71 since hepatitis c with hepatic coma have bundle code 070.71


----------



## LTibbetts (May 28, 2009)

Is the liver dx caused by the hepatitis? Is the hep viral, acute, in remission, etc? Without answers to these, I would code the 5722 and the 07070.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 1, 2009)

My view on this we code this as 070.71 as we can combined and code hepatic coma and in addition to this 572.8.

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------

